
Show HN: Polylith – A software architecture based on Lego-like blocks - logarhythm
https://polylith.gitbook.io
======
app4soft
If you use Lego brand name for promote your product, you should at least add
"Fair Play"[0] note on each page where "Lego" term used:

> _LEGO® is a trademark of the LEGO Group of companies which does not sponsor,
> authorize or endorse this site and software._

[0] [https://www.lego.com/en-us/legal/legal-notice/fair-
play](https://www.lego.com/en-us/legal/legal-notice/fair-play)

~~~
logarhythm
Thanks for pointing this out. I've added that fair play note to the first page
of the documentation.

------
Fellshard
This feels like a welcome repackaging of Hexagonal ports-and-adapters
architecture alongside component-level dependency injection / inversion, a la
Guice. The mental analogies of workspaces and drawers may not connect with
everyone, but I do think it's quick and easy to grasp.

This is certainly enough to make me curious to give it a spin and see how it
plays out in action. I'm assuming the actual components and systems would be
individually versioned?

------
amirouche
This reads like a breeze of fresh air! Thanks for sharing.

I read the whole thing, but still do not understand how the same code can be
used in development and say serverless.

~~~
furkan3ayraktar
I’m one of the people working on the project and have built several serverless
applications with Polylith. The trick is you split the logic and how you serve
your logic by using the base/component separation. This gives you the
flexibility of adding a REST base only in local development in front of the
lambda functions and use, lets say API gateway, in production. It takes away a
lot of complexity from serverless development.

I think if you watch the YouTube video, you can get a better understanding of
Polylith: [https://youtu.be/Y3FfLq8QATY](https://youtu.be/Y3FfLq8QATY)

